# Cort's s3, Whats going to happen to it?



## stlvdubber (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is my list of questions, Anybody know what has happened to that s3? What was the extent of the damage done to the car,and does anybody have more pics of the car after it was left in the center median, I have seen the same 2 pics posted over and over again


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Cort's s3, Whats going to happen to it? (stlvdubber)*

I'm waiting to find out too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Cort's s3, Whats going to happen to it? (BlackSunshine)*

it looks like it got beat up really good so i dont know


----------



## teedeeye (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Cort's s3, Whats going to happen to it? (Corrado SLC NL)*

I'm not too sure about MD laws, but in Texas in that situation, the vehicle is impounded until court proceedings are complete (unless it isn't being held as evidence). Then if it is covered under an insurance policy, the insurance copany has to get it out of impound and either fix it or total it. If it isn't covered under insurance the registered owner has a limited time to pay the impound charges (towing, storage etc) and remove it from impound. If this isn't done in a certain amount of time the law enforcement agency will auction it off at some sort of sale or auction.


----------

